# Orange Beach dock light hopping and wading



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Shark fished the beach yesterday afternoon and never went to bed so my friend James and I decided to launch the yaks down Wilson blvd and hit lights until daylight and then switch to wade fishing. Had very good action around the lights with Redfish, Specks, Black Snapper, small Jacks and Lookdowns. The reds were of all sizes and the specks were from 14-20 inches. I caught a huge, 18" Lookdown and two Black Snapper at 15". James was throwing Yo Zuri Pins Minnows and small buck tail jigs with decent luck but there was no doubt that fly fishing was the way to go.

Once the sky started to lighten a bit, we paddled over to Walker Island and beaches the yaks. It was slow at first but we had some great blowups on topwater and took a few nice reds. The wind picked up pretty good before long and we paddled back to get breakfast and much needed sleep since I hadn't slept in 26 hours.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hardcore man. How do those look downs fight?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They do the jack thing, get on their sides and dig. It may sound funny, but I actually will target them on the outside perimeter of the lights with a 3WT fly rod. Pretty fun


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

They look like they would be sporty. They are pretty common in aquariums and generally run well over $100 a pop.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool....wanna buy some! Lol


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Im going back to freshwater now. My payara have grown nearly three inches in just a month! 

I need to head south and grab me some peacocks. My payara grow too fast to get juvy pbass so I will need to find a source of some larger ones.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

sounds like a blast! JD lmk when you go im gonna be in Orlando for the Disney Half Marathon in january and im bringing the Fly and a Ultralight for som Pbass


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

MrPhoShiz said:


> sounds like a blast! JD lmk when you go im gonna be in Orlando for the Disney Half Marathon in january and im bringing the Fly and a Ultralight for som Pbass


Orlando is still too far north for peacocks. 

I have a buddy in Melbourne who goes south frequently to fish for exotics, I just need to find some time to get away!


----------

